# threadfin rainbowfish



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

I was in my lfs today, and to my suprise they had a group of threadfins on display, absolutely beautiful! This is the first time in a long while that I've been smitten with a fish that wasn't a puffer of some sort..and needless to say I'm quite eager to learn more about this species.

I've been doing a bit of research both in my books and online since getting home, and I'm getting conflicting info. Some sources say they like hard water, others soft; depending on the info pH preference ranges between 5.5 and 7.5; minimum tank size has varied from 10 to 20 gallons for a group..bleh. Despite the variations in care advice, everything generally stated that they're a difficult species to acclimate and keep. 

Does anyone have any experience keeping this species or have any info on what sort of environment they hail from? All thoughts and advice appreciated!


----------



## snowy (Jun 6, 2006)

I have not found them to be too fussy as to the water conditions, however they are fussy about their food - it must be small. They prefer live food, but will take ground flake.

You can read up on their habitat in the surveys on the ANGFA database http://db.angfa.org.au/display.php?tbl=fish&id=145


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree - these are fabulous fish. When they're healthy they'll take on a deep bronze/orange colration and their eyes will seem to glow even from across the room. They're totally peaceful and make very nice tank citizens. I've kept them in water of GH 5, KH 4 and GH 9, KH 6 with no issues. Mine eat a variety of flakes and smaller pieces of frozen brine shrimp. Their mouths are miniscule. I've never had a hard time acclimiating them, but did loose a couple mysteriously during a waterchange several months ago.

The best part? When the males display they're quite fun to watch.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I love my threadfins! I keep them in very hard water, kH=15, gH=25, and they are quite content. I just crush up the flakes I feed my other fish and they are surprisingly voracious eaters. Keep them in groups of mixed sexes so you can watch them display to one another. Great fish!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Since their mouths are small, daphnia or cyclops would probably be a great frozen or live food for them.


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

it's certainly nice to hear they're more tolerant of water chemistry than some of the literature made them out to be. tomorrow i think i'm going to take a plunge pick up a trio of 2 females and a male. until my 29 gallon cycles, i was planning on keeping them in my 10 gallon dutch; think they'll be okay in there for a while, or is it too small to subject them to? waters good..ammonia-0, nitrite- 0, nitrate- <5, ph- 6.8..inhabitats are a trio of ghost shrimp and an unwanted colony of daphina.

another question- are they good jumpers? i'd rather take precautions beforehand, as opposed to finding crispy-fish scattered about the room..haha


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

These are pretty tiny fish, so I think that they would be okay in a ten. I would definitely get more than three. Maybe 6 or 7 depending on how you are stocked? 

I keep my tank open topped and they show not the slightest inclination to jump. They are very peacful and sedate.


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

well i'm wanting to get 6 total, but figured it'd be best to go easy on the bioload at first since it is only a 10. tanks been cycled about a year, but doesn't have much in the way of waste producing inhabitants..just shrimp and a ton of plants.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

It's never bad to take your time adding fish. I, myself have added them to a 29 3 or 4 at a time because they are 4.99/ fish here! Expensive little guys!


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

I picked up my first trio yesterday (unfortunately the stock at the lfs is dying out fast..doesn't look like they've gotten them to eat much  ) The girl who helped me with them didn't know what they were so by error I ended saving close to $4 on them in the end..something I'm certainly not complaining about lol. I was worried about the pH difference between my water and the stores, theirs is 7.9 and I think they add salt while mine's a mere 6.8. Also my nitrate's like 30 ppm lower. They seem to be acclimating well, though..shoaling and avidly devouring my tanks local daphina population. Plus the males coloration has really brightened up today, which I'll take as a good sign. Hope to get some pictures up of the group soon. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

You wil thoroughly enjoy these fish.

Here are some (bad) photos of my fry. They are around 8-9 weeks old. A mop of eggs was sent to me from a breeder here in Australia. It's the first time I have ever raised any fry, from any fish.


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

those fry are so adorable! what are you feeding them with? seems like they'd be a pain to feed judging from how small the adults mouths are.

my male is pestering the females harcore today..he keeps chasing one at a time, and circling around them with his dorsal fin up. amusing to watch, but i hope his aggressive behavior doesn't stress them out too much


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

When they first hatched I fed them a commercial liquid fry food and a green water.

Now its a powder fry food. I also feed them chopped brine shrimp which they seem to love.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh, they are so cute! I may just have to try to breed mine. Great job, Shake!


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

UPDATE-

after a little over a month in my tank, my threadfins are breeding! i just spotted about 6 fry swimming around after doing a water change today. i'm so excited! now comes the hard part of moving them into a seperate rearing container and attempting to feed them..
wish me luck


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Congratulations black lung.

I fed mine a commercial liquid fry food. You coud also go with green water for the first month, then with small live foods like micro worms.

I was also told to add some shell grit to their water as it gives you a better chance of more fry surviving.


----------

